# FS:Easy to Grow Plants, S. Repens, Ludwigia Red, Glosso, Rotala sp green and more



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

For Sale Easy to Grow Plants, S. Repens, Ludwigia Red, Glossostigma, Rotala sp green

$5 each zip lock bag portion except for the rare ones

all from this tank









Rotala sp green, grows well without co2









Glossostigma, I'd recommend co2 for this plant (one portion available)









Lingernia roundfolia verigated $5 slow grower (one portion available)










Luwdigia Repens $5, super easy to grow without co2 *SOLD OUT*









Styrogyne Repens $5 *SOLD OUT*









Ludwigia Red $5 









Ludwigia Lacustris $5 *SOLD OUT*










No photos as it's in the back of my aquarium but
Hygro 'sunset' also $5
Rotala roundfolia $5

Alternanthera reineckii 'mini' $10 for 4 stems

staurogyne porto velho $20 for a ziplock portion

Ludwigia inclinata green $5 *SOLD OUT* more in a few weeks 

http://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y491/rwong2k/IMG_4498_zps44f3c1ec.jpg

All plants are still in my aquarium and haven't been trimmed. So they will be freshly trimmed when you pick them up.

pickup near lougheed mall only, i don't deliver
well sometimes I head to Richmond for a haircut 
and my office is near JL Aquatics, so I can meet during the day on weekdays also

Plants are algae free and snail free, submersed growth.

There is a little bit of greendust algae on older leaves, but I usually cut those off and throw it away, so your plants won't have any.

PM me with your cell number and I can text you back for a quicker response 

thx for looking

Ray


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Ray's plants are top notch, he's got a natural green thumb for sure!


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

^agreed, Ray's plants are beautiful and at a great price too!


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

Tempted to buy but no CO2 yet. May have to make DIY CO2. Great plants. I like the Glosso carpet. What kind of lighting in WPG to grow it besides CO2 injection?


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Great question!the trend these days are to look at par values for lighting instead of watts/gallon. 
Which is more accurate, but the watts/gallon rule works well generally speaking.

But using the old rule, i found about 2.8~3 watts/gallon of t8's rule works for keeping glossostigma a nice low carpet.


I have 14 watts of led over my 5 gallon = 2.8 watts/gallon LED tank with co2 and the glosso carpet is nice and compact.
In my 120 gallon tank there's 8x54watts of t5/120 = 3.6 watts/gallon.

under 2 watts per gallon of t5ho i usually find the glosso start to creep upwards and have a less compact growth

hope that helps!

Ray


----------



## jiliguala (Aug 29, 2010)

nice plant selections! i'm planning to set up a new tank in the next couple of months. once i have the tank set up, i'll contact you again to buy some cuttings from you!


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

no problem contact me when you are ready

added a few more species to my tank

I will post them up later with photos

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

updated the plants list, will add a few more species once I correctly ID this species


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Buy these plants before I get another tank and buy more. They are first class.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

thx Rob

added one more species
Ludwigia inclinata green $5


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

latest photo of the aquarium where the plants are coming from










thx for looking!


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice picture, Bump for a good seller!


----------



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

Do you offer aquascaping service on top of plant purchase?


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks for the kind comments

I sell plants once in a while but I dont think im good enough to help people on their aquascapes

I believe Bien does though 

hope that helps

Ray

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

added one more plant
rotala roundfolia $5


----------



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes you are good enough. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

sejawe, if you want some aquascaping tips, post some photos and i'm sure a lot of people can help you out on here

here's a photo of the sunset hygro in my aquarium

in the shade








in semi shade


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks again for the plants - very happy with them! 

Cheers,
Kim


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

I saw the tank and the plants in person. One word, Awesome! Super nice guy with lots of helpful tips. Thanks for the plants.


----------



## jimmyjam (Jan 11, 2011)

great guy, great plants! awesome prices


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

added 2 rare plants so their prices are a bit more

Alternanthera reineckii 'mini' $10 for 4 stems

staurogyne porto velho $20 for a ziplock portion


----------

